# Phytoplankton culture source?



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi folks. I'm looking to start growing phytoplankton. Anyone know a good source in the GTA to start a culture? Thanks!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

If you come by Mississauga, I can always give you a bottle of it. I culture it for myself and when I started it, was a hobbyist who gave me some.

PM me if interested, am free after 3pm on weekdays. Am located nearby Port Credit Go.


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

If anyone in the London area is wanting to start a culture, I can help you.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Ray. I'll more likely need to pick up some Tisbe pods from you at some point. How much time would you need to ramp up your culture?


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a customer coming tomorrow for an order so I'll know better at that time what is left and how long to ramp up.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Ray. I'll be waiting to hear from you then.
Anyone else selling phytoplankton in Toronto?


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

Well, the batch is gone and I don't have much left, especially after one of the 3 trays I screwed up and refilled with water. By the time I realized what I had done it was wiped out. I split the other 2 so I'd be back to 3 but I figure it'll be most likely 3 weeks before it will be ready to harvest again.
Tisbe pods live about one month and the females will produce about 7 batches in that time, maybe a bit less because my basement is cool.


----------



## Hungha (Sep 17, 2015)

I’m looking for phytoplankton and rotifers, my clowns are about to hatch, I’ve separate tank but unfortunately my preparations of rotifers for feed have crashed. Looking for rotifers and phytoplankton ASAP.

Can anyone help?

Thx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjay (Sep 6, 2014)

Have lots of nannochloropsis but no rotifers anymore. Problem is I'm in London.


----------



## Hungha (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks, a couple of members responded and I’ve set up a time to pick up.
Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

